# I'm Worthless And Weak



## GanjaGuru (Aug 18, 2005)

Background:
6 of the plants in my outdoor garden are clones from a friend who told me they were the kind of weed that Nepalese Temple Balls are made from.
I smoked some of that hash back in like '70 or '71.  It was the most intense high I've ever had.  No one could even get up for a couple of hours.
Unfortunatly, the person I got them from is very sloppy when it comes to strains.  Maybe it is what he says it is, maybe not.
In any event, they've been flowering for about 4 weeks.  Short squat plants.  Most of my other strains are in the 4'--6' range, these suckers are no more than 3' tall.

I got too antsy.   I have little self-control when it comes to ganja.  So this a.m. I snipped off the tip of a lower bud and it's on the table next to me.  It's about a joints worth.
In a few days it will be dry enough to smoke.  I'm very anxious to give it an early preview.
I'll report back in a coupla days.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 18, 2005)

Your right,  you worthless and weak stoner.    I know where you coming from.  I get that way too when the time is near...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 19, 2005)

Awww. LoL. I dont think I'v grown one plant that I havent sampled before it was ready. Dont be so hard on yourself man. We all do it.


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess we're all the same! 

And you have even the patience of waiting a few days. Hey man, I have put that stuff in the microwave and oven to enjoy it instantly, well it works to get you stoned. haha


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 19, 2005)

Heh. I do the same thing with a toaster oven on low for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 19, 2005)

Diseased Strain said:
			
		

> Heh. I do the same thing with a toaster oven on low for about 30 minutes.


 
The first time I ever did it I was so much in a hurry that I tried put it in the microwave at my parents house. It stunk the whole house up  I stopped it after about a minute and put on a cookie sheet and stuck it in the oven. The stink was in the house all night.


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, the smell is really strong, you have to watch when you do it. haha


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, I just smoked it.
It's nothing at all like Temple Balls, at least not at this point (close to 1/2-way done time-wise).
That doesn't mean that they won't end up that way though.
Anyway, very little body stone, although I'm sure it will once the trikes increase & mature.  But a pleasant mmmm "spacey" kind of high.
I have some plants about a week behind those, I'll take a sample of them next week.
Out of my allowed 24 plants, all are budding except 2.  Prob. s-dom's.


----------



## Max (Aug 20, 2005)

No big deal, GG.  Just leave the rest of her alone for now!   You won't be giving it a fair shake until it is fully mature, anyway.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 20, 2005)

I cut two big buds off mine last nite. Put them in the grinder and set them out in the sun for a few hours in a small bowl. Rolled a few joints and headed to my friends place. Smoked out all day. Had a bonfire and grilled some chicken and corn on the cob. Was a great day. To bad I only have half a plant left now though


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2005)

yup, you're *all* weak!..and for snipping immature nuggets, should have _your_ nuggets snipped..hee hee


----------



## Max (Aug 21, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> yup, you're *all* weak!..and for snipping immature nuggets, should have _your_ nuggets snipped..hee hee



As long as he prayed to the MJ Goddess and thanked her for her sacrifice, his nuggets are safe!  Ouch.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 24, 2005)

ive been lucky enuf here latley to have plenty of smoke to last me till the next crop.  so i dont test crops prematurely any more.  i do remember testing my first white widow crop about 2 weeks before it was ready.  i cut a few smaller branches from the bottom of the plant and let it dry a few days.  i was really dissappointed in the test.  that stuff wasnt any good at all.  i was really pissed that it wasnt any better than that.  it really made a big difference to let it finish and harvest and dry the right way.  i was well pleased with the rest of the crop.

i find its kind of hard to judge a crop before its time.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 24, 2005)

patience daniel sons


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 26, 2005)

It's amazing how much plumped the buds from the ove plant have gotten in just 8 days.

Yesterday I noticed some spraklie's glistening in the morning light and I couldn't resist (see title of thread).
So I snipped off an approx. 2 gram bud and it is now air drying on my table top.
My magnafier is mia (haven't seen the sucker since last fall) so I can't see the trike's but the hairs are about 20% color changed.
I'll update tomorrow or Sun.


----------

